
What do Bosnia, Bulgaria and Brazil have in common? - DanielRibeiro
http://roarmag.org/2013/06/protests-brazil-turkey-bosnia-bulgaria/
======
e3pi
"...have in common?"

Interesting phrasing or interpretation of a harmonic-pathological street
protest violent process:

"resonance of resistance":

"social struggles in one place in the world transcending their local
boundaries and inspiring protesters elsewhere to take matters into their own
hands and defy their governments in order to bring about genuine freedom,
social justice and real democracy..."

